# Betta fry won't grow?



## Sub Zer0 (Sep 22, 2012)

Help me please!!!!! My betta fry are 5 months and are the size of a 2 month old betta fry. There are only 4 betta fry in a 10 gallon with a sponge filter and a heater. I feed them frozen bbs, crushed up flakes, and baby fish powder. The water quality is perfect with the right temperature, and Ph. All of the fry are healthy and swimming and they barely started to show their colors. So i need your HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!:-(


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Sub Zer0 said:


> Help me please!!!!! My betta fry are 5 months and are the size of a 2 month old betta fry. There are only 4 betta fry in a 10 gallon with a sponge filter and a heater. I feed them frozen bbs, crushed up flakes, and baby fish powder. The water quality is perfect with the right temperature, and Ph. All of the fry are healthy and swimming and they barely started to show their colors. So i need your HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!:-(



I heard the higher temperatures makes betta develop faster, I am unsure if this is true but it could help.


----------



## Sub Zer0 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

When do you change the water? Their stunt hormones...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Along with good water quality and proper temp....And as LTB posted-the stunting hormones that they emit need to be diluted on a regular basis.

Good nutrition is really important IMO/E. Mine grow pretty fast and start to show some color by 3 weeks. I only feed live foods for the first 6-8 weeks. Mainly newly hatched BBS with their yolk sac intact, daphnia and tiny mosquito larva. Small frequent feeding of varied live foods.

The size of the tank can matter too as well as heat/humidity over the water.

Then you have the photopeirod- that I personally feel has a lot to do with growth/development, I stay on a 10-12h/day PP.

And lots of patience.....

Can you post a pic...


----------



## Sub Zer0 (Sep 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> When do you change the water? Their stunt hormones...


I only had water changes once a month


----------

